

Compy - rethinking frontend development - edjafarov
https://vimeo.com/edjafarov/compy-intro
Compy is a lightweight approach for developing single page apps (framework&#x2F;lib agnostic). Based on TJ&#x27;s component.io package manager it allows you to install components and use them in your code right away.
======
edjafarov
Compy is a lightweight approach for developing single page apps (framework/lib
agnostic). App builder/compiller integrated with TJ's component.js package
manager makes frontend development workflow really smooth.

